# BOMBSHELL ON THE DEEP STATE OBAMA CRIMINAL FBI OPERATION !!!



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

*Oh ...and how convenient, one of the Koch Bros happened to Die " Today "...*
*Not yesterday or the day before....Today.*
*Yes he has been sick for awhile, but today he dies ...Document dump Friday.*

*Hope the " Former " CEO of Overstock.com has very good*
*body guards....he might want to hire some Israeli ex-Military*
*personal ...because I wouldn't trust ANYONE in the current *
*Govt who's been there before Donald Trump was elected...!*

*This Guy KNOWS quite a bit too Much !!*


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh ...and how convenient, one of the Koch Bros happened to Die " Today "...*
> *Not yesterday or the day before....Today.*
> *Yes he has been sick for awhile, but today he dies ...Document dump Friday.*
> 
> ...


"ex-Military personal." What's with right-wingers and spelling?

Don't Bill and Hillary have deep-state hit squads to take this guy out? What did he do again? Play Mata Hari with Butina?

He says "I'm a flag waving hippie..." "I was given orders...by the men in black." He's as normal as you!


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh ...and how convenient, one of the Koch Bros happened to Die " Today "...*
> *Not yesterday or the day before....Today.*
> *Yes he has been sick for awhile, but today he dies ...Document dump Friday.*
> 
> ...


This is fantastic! He was forced by the "men in black" to seduce this chick?!


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 283213, member: 3299"

"ex-Military personal." What's with right-wingers and spelling?
*What's your Point...you bit and responded...!*

Don't Bill and Hillary have deep-state hit squads to take this guy out? 
*Are you revealing info as an Idiot or as an Operative....*

What did he do again? 
*Run a Company..!*

Play Mata Hari with Butina?
*Who cares, are you still playing " Spank The Monkey "...*


He says "I'm a flag waving hippie..." 
*Who cares about his " Hippie-ness .....his facts align up with*
*facts about the FBI, CIA, DOJ, Obama Admin, Corrupt Hillary..Etc...!*


"I was given orders...by the men in black." He's as normal as you!
*Scary isn't it....and those are YOUR people he's ranting about.*


/QUOTE








*Seems you and Rodent have the same problem.......*
*" Bad Luck "...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

messy said:


> This is fantastic!
> He was forced by the "men in black" to seduce this chick?!


*Pretty amusing isn't it.....!*


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5248



*Absolutely FAKE !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

*Pay Attention To The ..

TRUTH !*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Absolutely FAKE !*


Oh it’s happening sweetheart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Now we know the percentage of really stupid and/or gullible Americans there are. Suckers and rubes, the aggrieved . . . so pissed we elected a man of color they'd rather watch the country disintegrate.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now we know the percentage of really stupid and/or gullible Americans there are. Suckers and rubes, the aggrieved . . . so pissed we elected a man of color they'd rather watch the country disintegrate.


The man of color did piss off a lot of people; but he maintained substantially higher approval ratings than Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

messy said:


> The man of color did piss off a lot of people; but he maintained substantially higher approval ratings than Trump.


Pissed off the 36% that are sticking with him, for now.


----------



## Poconos (Aug 23, 2019)

arkancide coming up


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

Ladera Ranch Cruyff said:


> arkancide coming up


Yeah I’m impressed with those Clinton hit squads. Do you think it’s really Chelsea getting it done?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah I’m impressed with those Clinton hit squads. Do you think it’s really Chelsea getting it done?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5249
> 
> 
> Oh it’s happening sweetheart.


** Oh .....YES IT IS !*

*And YOU Democrats are fit to be tied....!*






messy said:


> The man of color did piss off a lot of people;
> but he maintained substantially higher
> approval ratings than Trump.





**   " The Man of Color "*

*You've lived a sheltered life....*

*You judge a Man by the Character within....*
*Not by the Color of his skin.....*

*Barry Soetoro had no Character, just a criminal behavior.*





** Two off of one cast.....*
*Pretty..Pretty...Pretty......... Good I'd say !*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Seems some republicans are thinking about primarying t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now we know the percentage of really stupid and/or gullible Americans there are. Suckers and rubes, the aggrieved . . . so pissed we elected a man of color they'd rather watch the country disintegrate.


What color?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now we know the percentage of really stupid and/or gullible Americans there are. Suckers and rubes, the aggrieved . . . so pissed we elected a man of color they'd rather watch the country disintegrate.


What color?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

messy said:


> The man of color did piss off a lot of people; but he maintained substantially higher approval ratings than Trump.


I wonder if that's what soothes Hillary at night?


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if that's what soothes Hillary at night?


You do?


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You do?



*What a Fool you are.............*


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What a Fool you are.............*


You and Joe both think about what Hillary does at night? That’s not creepy.


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5254


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5254


If I had my wits about me I would have invested in baby chairs for all the Trump haters.  No tariffs on baby chairs yet.  Hmmmm?


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2019)

QUOTE="Fishme1, post: 283507, member: 2628"


*Image deleted due to misrepresentation of the TRUTH....*
*The TRUTH is below.....*






/QUOTE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5255


Funny, Boris thinks t is an idiot and a threat to western liberal democracy . . . like most every other honest human.


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5257


He didn't wanna go cuz the other kids were gonna make fun of him . . . doesn't he reakize, every one makes fun of him? Once a joke from NYC, always a joke from NYC.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He didn't wanna go cuz the other kids were gonna make fun of him . . . doesn't he reakize, every one makes fun of him? Once a joke from NYC, always a joke from NYC.


Once a joke on the forum, always a joke on the forum... or is that a drunk? Either way you've got it covered...


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, Boris thinks t is an idiot and a
> threat to western liberal democracy . . .
> like most every other honest human.









*Still stuck on your " childhood "  influences I see....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Still stuck on your " childhood "  influences I see....*


Do you even know who was in that picture with your lord and savior?


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you even know who was in that picture
> with your lord and savior?


*Do you " even " think before posting....*
*Stick to one login and your brain won't*
*be so fouled up...some people can do it..*
*Like the " Grease Man ", but you ain't no*
*" Grease Man " ( Don Tracht )......*


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Are the clothes exempt from the tariffs ?


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you " even " think before posting....*
> *Stick to one login and your brain won't*
> *be so fouled up...some people can do it..*
> *Like the " Grease Man ", but you ain't no*
> *" Grease Man " ( Don Tracht )......*


Yawn..


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> [
> 
> ATTACH=full]5265[/ATTACH]
> 
> Are the clothes exempt from the tariffs ?


*Urine Idiot....*
*What better way to call out China than by someone who*
*deals with them directly and KNOWS first hand how they*
*manipulate currency/goods.....!*

*Fishysmellpants you should think a little before posting.....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, Boris thinks t is an idiot and a threat to western liberal democracy . . . like most every other honest human.


Baaaaaaaa goes the sheeple.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yawn..


*The " Dumb " ones usually fall asleep when 
it's way over their head.

Go ahead and continue napping, the World will
continue without you....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Urine Idiot....*
> *What better way to call out China than by someone who*
> *deals with them directly and KNOWS first hand how they*
> *manipulate currency/goods.....!*
> ...


Only a jackass can excuse such stupidity. 
That would be a nonono.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Only a jackass can excuse such stupidity.
> That would be a nonono.



*You're soooo easy to push back on your heels...*
*Why ...?*
*Because YOU are a LIAR !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " Dumb " ones usually fall asleep when
> it's way over their head.
> 
> Go ahead and continue napping, the World will
> continue without you....*


So, you mean dizzy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

. . . and when will the "BOMBSHELL!!!" be "EXPOSED!!!"? Lol


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're soooo easy to push back on your heels...*
> *Why ...?*
> *Because YOU are a LIAR !*


Still waiting on the bombshell champ . Can you keep us updated.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Still waiting on the bombshell champ .
> Can you keep us updated.


*It's happening all around you.....you just
refuse to see the writing on the wall !

California has to wake up and clean out
Sacramento and all the other Socialist
enclaves we refer to as cities.........
....and when that happens you 
will see a MASSIVE change for the better.
Until then we as a State are being sold down 
the drain by the Greedy few who have already
sold their souls to the heathens...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It's happening all around you.....you just
> refuse to see the writing on the wall !
> 
> California has to wake up and clean out
> ...


When you say, "Greedy", do you exempt the so-called president* and any of his allies from any scrutiny or would you like to be honest for once?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

. . . and I thought this was all about some deep state Obama FBI operation . . . does Obama control state politics as well? Does the Obama, and I would assume Clinton, deep state operation also include such nefarious characters as Iceland, Germany, Great Britain and France?


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you say, "Greedy", do you exempt the so-called
> president* and any of his allies from any scrutiny or
> would you like to be honest for once?


*I refer you to individual who gave you the " Winner "*
*reach a ground.....it explains your problem fully.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I thought this was all about some deep
> state Obama FBI operation . . .
> does Obama control state politics as well?
> Does the Obama, and I would assume Clinton,
> ...


*Gads are you dense......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Gads are you dense......*


When's the bombshell gunna explode?


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When's the bombshell gunna explode?


*Your side is living it.......want some soap.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

Has the bombshell dropped yet? What are the details? Has Melania slept with Kim?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has the bombshell dropped yet? What are the details? Has Melania slept with Kim?


He may be short, but have you seen the hands on that guy?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey nono, any updates on the BOMSHELL ??
Do tell champ.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Meanwhile, looks like Trump finally got Mexico to cut that check for the border wall.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> He may be short, but have you seen the hands on that guy?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Hey nono, any updates on the BOMSHELL ??
> Do tell champ.


And where is my apology for accurately predicting the bombshell would not explode even though Alabama was in the blast zone?  

This nonsense has never happened to another Nonononono. Four days of corrupt reporting, still without an apology. But there are many things that the Fake News Media has not apologized to me for, like the Clifton Hunt, or BobGate!


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And where is my apology for accurately predicting the
> bombshell would not explode even though Alabama was in the blast zone?
> 
> This nonsense has never happened to another Nonononono.
> ...









*Butt Never....!*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Bombshell breaking news... only covered by some crazy, likes to post butt pics type guy on a youth soccer forum.
nono, can you understand why folks might be skeptical, and possibly think you started this thread because you're a bit paranoid and gullible?

signed, TINY T


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Top Trump Departures

Flynn

Walsh

Comey

Dubke

McFarland

Spicer

Priebus

Mooch

Bannon

Gorka

Price

Powell

Manigault

McCabe

Porter

Hicks

Cohn

Tillerson

McMaster

Shulkin

Bossert

Pruitt

Short

Haley

Sessions

Kelly

Ayers

Zinke

Mattis

Shine

McMahon

Nielsen

Sanders

Acosta

Greenblatt

Bolton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Top Trump Departures
> 
> Flynn
> 
> ...


Don’t forget Hillary.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Perhaps Pence if we wait long enough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Perhaps Pence if we wait long enough.


Yeah, 2024.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2019)

Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary !


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Top Trump Departures
> 
> Flynn
> 
> ...



*And your point you are trying desperately*
* to convey little Ms BotoxFishLips......?*

*I have to say :*
*My how he is exposing the Cancer in Washington DC....*
*Holy Crap !!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

*Democrats/MSM/NWO = Criminals*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

MAGA
*Supreme Court allows broad enforcement of Trump asylum rule*
By MARK SHERMANan hour ago
https://apnews.com/a817cf3affb04f3d8ad3c4940366a5fe


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2019)

*Wait for it................*
*Tomorrow is Friday and the US  Senate and House are back in session.....*
*Que up another " Dramatic "  tragic event to become the backdrop*
*to the Democrats Frantic Gun Control insanity.....*

*Cuz nuthin else is workin for them...Nothin..!*

*The Supreme Court just handed them their asses on Border Security...*

*And the horrible shooting in LA involving the cities Deputy DA didn't*
*offer up the News cycle momentum either......*

*Daily the Criminal Political Network is being further exposed in this Country....!*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Any update on the Obama deep state FBI operation?

Still haven’t seen anything.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

QUOTE="Fishme1, post: 306214, member: 2628"

Any update on the Obama deep state FBI operation?

Still haven’t seen anything.

/QUOTE

*You're quite the " Joke " with such a question....*
*
You know the answer to your question, otherwise *
*YOU would not have been presented it as you have.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Fishme1, post: 306214, member: 2628"
> 
> Any update on the Obama deep state FBI operation?
> 
> ...


Oh man, I saw that there was a new post in this thread and I thought finally, finally THIS IS IT! The HUGE BOMBSHELL we have all been waiting for, the one nono promised was imminent. But alas no, no, no, no, nothing, nada, zilch, nyet (for you russian loving t-swallowers). Just more hyperbole on the part of double nono. Come on man! Enquiring minds want to know, know, know, know!


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 306229, member: 1707"

Oh man, I saw that there was a new post in this thread and I thought finally, finally 
THIS IS IT! The HUGE BOMBSHELL we have all been waiting for, the one nono 
promised was imminent. But alas no, no, no, no, nothing, nada, zilch, nyet 
(for you russian loving t-swallowers). Just more hyperbole on the part of double nono. 
Come on man! Enquiring minds want to know, know, know, know!

/QUOTE

*You already know.......Bozo...Grow up and face REALITY...
YOU support a Criminal Enterprise...Below is not fake...








You can't handle the " TRUTH "....










						QMAP: Sealed Cases across the USA
					

Visualization of all Sealed Cases across the USA sourced from the government's pacer.gov website.




					qmap.pub
				



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 306229, member: 1707"
> 
> Oh man, I saw that there was a new post in this thread and I thought finally, finally
> THIS IS IT! The HUGE BOMBSHELL we have all been waiting for, the one nono
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2020)

What we learned today is that the Trumpies want to sweep it all under the rug.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coocoo.



*Yes...You are.*


----------



## LMULions (Jan 22, 2020)

its a good thing we have Trump in place to protect us from the evil, anti-American:  FBI, CIA, Pentagon, US Attorney's Office, US Justice Department, House of Representatives, US media, State of California, Saturday Night Live, liberal Hollywood elites....


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

messy said:


> What we learned today is that the Trumpies want to sweep it all under the rug.


And quickly.


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2020)

espola said:


> And quickly.


----------

